# another problem



## username812 (Apr 22, 2006)

the leaves started turning yellow a couple days ago and now they're starting to droop and get brown spots , ph is fine, i flushed them a few days ago havent watered them since. here are couple of pictures , its kind of hard to see but its the best i have. since this morning the leaves have gotten crispy, it seems to be only happening on the bottom leaves. if anybody has any ideas let me know asap, they are quickly getting worse


----------



## username812 (Apr 23, 2006)

why isnt anyone responding? my plants are really sick i need help STAT


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 23, 2006)

username812 said:
			
		

> the leaves started turning yellow a couple days ago and now they're starting to droop and get brown spots , ph is fine, i flushed them a few days ago havent watered them since. here are couple of pictures , its kind of hard to see but its the best i have. since this morning the leaves have gotten crispy, it seems to be only happening on the bottom leaves. if anybody has any ideas let me know asap, they are quickly getting worse


The plants look as though they are over watered possibly.

Before watering, gently lift the edge of the plant container to see it's weight. You shouldn't water until the plant starts feeling "light".

Try leaving the plants alone for a few days and just "weigh" them. Let us know what's going on man.

Too much care will kill a plant too. MJ is a tough plant to hurt. Most cases of MJ plant death are because of over watering or over ferting the plants.

Yours don't look over ferted. They do show a drooping that is common for over watered plants. Let em use the current water up and then lighten up on your watering to dampen the soil only when it gets dry and the container is light in weight with no evidence of drooping.

Good luck man.


----------



## username812 (Apr 23, 2006)

well i figured the drooping had to do with over watering, i was more concerned with the leaves turning yellow and brown and dying, i didnt think this was a side effect from overwatering


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi _*Username812*_

Sounds like your a bit worried to say the least.

The plants _could_ possibly be root bound - when I try and keep 'MOTHERS' in smaller pots than they like (I only have so much room!),
then the lower branch leaves will quite quickly turn yellow, then dry, finally falling - all within about 4 days if unchecked!! 
Obviously the results are quicker for me, due to the plant being in VEG mode - they are growing more shoots on _top_, therefore leaching the lower regions of the plant.
But remember, this scenario is the same for flowering plants also! 

A quick check of your roots will let you know.

Hope you sort it out geez... good luck.

 The Skinmaster


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 23, 2006)

but then taking another look at your pics, i don't think they are outgrowing there pots just yet!!!!

I'll have a re-think!!


Where are the plants kept?

 The Skinmaster


----------



## username812 (Apr 23, 2006)

yeah i dont think they were, i just transplanted them anyways, they didnt look very rootbound, i think it might be some kind of fertilizer problem but i cant figure it out, they are in a small growbox in my closet


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 23, 2006)

username812 said:
			
		

> yeah i dont think they were, i just transplanted them anyways, they didnt look very rootbound, i think it might be some kind of fertilizer problem but i cant figure it out, they are in a small growbox in my closet


The leaves are turning for the same reason the plant is drooping.

If you over-water, it causes an imbalance in the plants ability to uptake nutes. As a result, the plant stresses. What you are seeing is the combination of perhaps over ferting in the beginning, over watering and flushing.

I think you need to let the plant recover. It won't do it over night. Severe damage such as that sometimes kills the plant or stresses it enough to alter the plants sex.

Let it alone except for watering if it needs it for the next 4-7 days and watch it carefully. If it gets worse, it may be history man. Do the weight test on the container before you add water, and if you do add water, do so in small quantities.

If you had a cloner, I'd suggest cutting the plant off and re-rooting the stem. You can save one that way if it's important enough to do so. You could do that in dirt as well using rootone and some clipping of growth. Let me know if that becomes an alternative and either myself or someone in the group can describe how to properly root a cutting. In this case, most of your entire plant would be the cutting after trimming some branches and cutting off some of the stem.

Good luck man.


----------



## dime_damageplan (Apr 23, 2006)

I think that all u need to do is trim off some of the bottom leaves. Try trimming off some of the sickest looking leaves. Doing this should cause new growth and also help concentrate on sending more nutrients towards the tops of the plants.


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 23, 2006)

Is there sufficient air ventilation ?

I not saying your a fool, or anything, please... don't get me wrong.
But I just remembered when I used to keep a few plants when I first started, I kept them _in a box _ within my living room were there _where_ polluting factors - occassional smoke, etc, etc: with a definate lack of fresh air - and the plants hated it!!


 The Skinmaster


----------



## username812 (Apr 23, 2006)

well hopefully they dont die, i dont think ill have enough time to start over again, ill try taking the dead leaves off and keep an eye on it, and yes there is plenty of ventilation. thanks for the input guys, and sorry if im bothering you with the questions and concerns


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 23, 2006)

username812 said:
			
		

> well hopefully they dont die, i dont think ill have enough time to start over again, ill try taking the dead leaves off and keep an eye on it, and yes there is plenty of ventilation. thanks for the input guys, and sorry if im bothering you with the questions and concerns


You aren't bothering me man. I just want to get those plants going again too.

You're planting outdoors? Is that the hurry? You may have said, but I don't remember. If so, it makes no diff if you're a month late. The plant will still grow, just not as large.

Good luck.


----------



## username812 (Apr 23, 2006)

nope im doing it all indoors, but might be moving in august, and i dont want to have them right in the middle of flowering when im moving


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 23, 2006)

username812 said:
			
		

> nope im doing it all indoors, but might be moving in august, and i dont want to have them right in the middle of flowering when im moving


I see. Hey, we'll just have to see where all of this leads.

Good luck.


----------



## username812 (Apr 23, 2006)

yeah i guess we will, thanks a lot


----------

